# Why can't they put another satellite at like 70 or 52 degrees?



## Guest (May 12, 2002)

You know how you can get to satellites (110 and 119) with your regular Dish 500 dish, so why can't they put another satellite within 9 degrees of the 61.5 degree satellite and also put another satellite within 9 degrees of the 148 degree satellite?
This way, won't they be able to have better picture quality and stuff if they did that so you could get 4 satellites with your 2 dishes?


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

Good idea, Paul.

Building & launching spacecraft is getting to be so cheap these days they should be able to do it all the time. The govt is giving away orbital slots to everybody for nothing these days. Then upgrading everybody w/18" dishes on the "wing" sats to D500s should be fast, easy & maybe free! 

Seriously, E* envisions much larger "constellation" of spacecraft in the years to come but w/ most of them between 101 & 119 so that 1 antenna is all that will be necessary since many subs can't or won't use 2. That's what the merger is all about: to combine both "fleets" to one platform.

BTW, E* currently has 2 spacecraft @ both the 119 & 148 slots and E8 is supposed to go up to 110 next month (to join E5). Hope the accident in Khasikstan doesn't delay it. It just got an earlier shot than originally scheduled.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Here's the link to the accident in Kazakhstan.

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...1&u=/nm/20020512/ts_nm/space_russia_roof_dc_5


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

Because those locations aren't allocated to the US.


43.0--Latin American Countries
53.0--Latin American Countries
61.5--Eastern US
73.0--Canada 
82.0--Canada
91.0--Canada
96.0--Carribean (Flipped Polarity)
101.0-CONUS
105.0-CONUS (Flipped Polarity)
110.0-CONUS
116.0-Carribean/Central America (Flipped Polarity)
119.0-CONUS
129.0-Mexico
138.0-Mexico
148.0-Western US
157.0-Western US/AK/HI
166.0-Western US/AK/HI
175.0-AK/HI/US Territories


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Bryan is anyone licensed for 105.0?

I would like the know the story on that one.


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

SES (the same company that ownes the Astra satellites in Europe) has asked the FCC for this slot. Originally the slot was for the Carribean. SES intends to build a DBS satellite. However, they will be a DBS Common Carrier (unlike the DBS providers we have today). What this means is that they build the satellite, build the uplink center, and activate subscriptions. The program providers sell dishes, receivers, subscriptions, and set their own subscription price. SES gets a cut of the subscriptions, or charges a fee to FTA channels. Program providers can also choose to have some or all of their offerings FTA on the satellite!!! 

I see this as something good for the US as you will have a slot with several program providers all offering different packages all with compatable equiptment. I'm guessing that GlobeCast will be one of the providers to offer a service there and move their 3 TPs from Telstar 5.

FYI SBC's Astra main DBS slot in Europe has about 7 DBS providers and 5 Satellite internet providers. 2 of those providers offer nothing but FTA channels. They hope that the same will happen in the US. 

Since they would be acting as a Common Carrier they won't have any PI assignment to deal with  Also there are probably several programmers in the US that would like to start a DBS service, but building and maintaning a satellite, and getting authorization for DBS frequencies are too difficult and expensive. This is the perfect way for them to start a service.


----------



## Rang1995 (May 10, 2002)

the problem here in the north east..any surburban location in well to do areas with trees many locations are too LOW of an elevation..we need 35degrees and up thats why i use 61.5 dish (for HDTV)AND101 D*for all else


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bryan27 _
> *
> 96.0--Carribean (Flipped Polarity)
> 101.0-CONUS
> ...


This is the first time I've seen it written that the polarities of the "in between" DBS satellites will be flipped. Do you have a source for that information, or is it just a conclusion.


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

It is from the ITU. There are a number of other slots for the Carribean and Central America that have flipped polarity, but I can't remember what they are. I do remember that Belize has 6 TPs, a couple of the Islands have some, & Hondouras has a fe TPs at 116.


----------

